# Channel cat ate what?



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

A buddy and I fished rattlesnake/paintcreek lake last night. We got 20-30 channel cats 1-4 lbs, 4 bullheads, and a nice whitebass. Bait= shrimp, large fatheads, and creek chub. 

So we took 7 random cats and the whitebass home to eat, and when I clean fish I tend to cut open the stomach to see what they have been eating. Well most of it was to be expected crayfish, minnows, and mush. But one cat had the head and four legs of a paint turtle in its gut. They were still in good condition and didn't look as if they were picked from a rotten turtle. Maybe this is normal but it was a bit of a shock to me. My question is how did he rip the limbs off a fresh turtle without hands to hold it down.

A- Turtles really can leave their shell.
B- Someone hates turtles and cut off its head and limbs and tossed them in.
C- Catfish have a special chemical in gut that breaks down turtle shells in minutes.
D- Turtle got wedged between two rocks and the cat pulled it to pieces.

PS. It was not a white turtle.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

A and C I'm fairly confident aren't the answer, most likely someone who hated turtles cut it up I'd say.


One of my fishing buddies who passed away a few years ago used to murder every turtle he caught... I about fought him over it a couple times as I found it to be senseless and cruel, but yeah some people get really mad at turtles.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea.... I hope no one thinks I was serious about those options. I'd say he just swam around shaking it until they came loose


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

I think he used a KBAR


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I know fish can crush up clam/mussle shells to eat what's inside. I'd say a small turtle shell wouldn't be much different.


----------

